# What's up with Bogut?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Last 5 games:

5.8ppg, 7.4rpg, 2apg, almost 1 stp and no blocks in *19.4mpg.*

Why is the #1 pick riding pine?


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

im pretty sure he isnt anything like duncan anymore lol


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Well, he has a broken nose and is backing up an all-star in Magloire.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Well, he has a broken nose and is backing up an all-star in Magloire.


Magloire ain't exactly lighting it up either, in last five games a messly 8.2 ppg. he does have a nice 9.4 rpg in 30 mpg, so that explains a bit.
I saw a Bucks game earlier in the season and they played Mags and Bogut on the court at the same time, do they not do that anyone? Is Bogut only getting time at the 5?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

SlamJam said:


> im pretty sure he isnt anything like duncan anymore lol


He's still something like Duncan, he's just not getting consistent playing time.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I haven't watched the bucks recently, but I think the Coach is favoring Joe Smith to start. So you have both Bogut and Gadzuric sitting on the pine. Kind of a weird way to do it. And meanwhile the Bucks have been losing games, as Bogut's minutes have dived. Those are also pretty good numbers for the time he's playing. I mean 7 and a half boards in less than 20 minutes of work?


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

he needs to step it up for 1st round draft pick


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Coaching. Period. They moved to Joe Smith (who is a good player) but then the team started losing. They should have stuck with the lineup that got the team off to a hot start. That was Bogut/Magloire.

He's not fantastic, but he's a good rebounder and passer. His defense and scoring needs some work but he is a young big. He definitely is playing good enough to deserve more playing time.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

aNgelo5 said:


> he needs to step it up for 1st round draft pick


EXACTLY. Kandi man and Kwame have really stepped up to the challange . Bogut will be fine once he receives more playing time and recovers from the broken nose. Again, its the first 12 games of his NBA career, there is still plenty of time for him left in the league.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

shookem said:


> Magloire ain't exactly lighting it up either, in last five games a messly 8.2 ppg. he does have a nice 9.4 rpg in 30 mpg, so that explains a bit.
> I saw a Bucks game earlier in the season and they played Mags and Bogut on the court at the same time, do they not do that anyone? Is Bogut only getting time at the 5?


Magloire isn't a scorer, but he's a great rebounder and post defender and any coach would rather have the rebounds and defense when Mo Williams, Michael Redd, Bobby Simmons, and Joe Smith can score.

Yeah, Joe Smith has been eating up a lot of PT at the 4 lately, but actually he's playing pretty good and at this point I'd probably favor him over Bogut. He defended Garnett pretty well last night and he's been knocking down his midrange shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Thing is, Joe Smith isn't really as efficient as Bogut. He shoots 43 percent from the field, which is amazing for a power forward who plays around the basket. Bogut meanwhile is up at a more respectble 50 percent.

It's interesting to note that the games the Bucks have lost, Bogut has played less, and not played as well. But the games they've won, he's played a lot, and played well.

Eventually the Bucks will lose enough that he'll switch it back to what they had when they were winning.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Well, he has a broken nose and is backing up an *all-star in Magloire*.


 :nonono: That was 2 years ago.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

He's not getting a first overall pick minutes


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

It's weird. He was probably outplaying Magloire while they were starting the twin towers, now he's basically getting a minute here and there, and garbage time. Still, I believe he'll be putting up a near double-double by the end of the season, which if you follow his progress in the Olympics, college etc. has been his usual output before rising to prominence.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He knows Kobe's public undressing of his dignity is approaching. But as of now-

""by just looking at him, i already knew he's not gonna be better than chris mihm. hahaha..........""

^^^^^^^^^
Insult to Chris Mihm


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

He started against Detroit and is holding up on his own so far.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

What do ya know, he's back in the starting line-up (JSmiff must be injured) and well on his way to a double-double plus.

If you book him, he will come...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

By the way, Magloire has 5 offensive rebounds and 9 total at halftime against Detroit. It can go either way about whether or not Bogut should start, but Magloire is by FAR the best big on the team at this time.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Must be nice for Bucks fans to have this debate. They haven't had a good center since Kareem. An old Moses Malone and Frank Brickowski don't count.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, the bloom is off of Milwaukee as they enter the part of the season where you find your identity. It can either way with them but I think they are better starting Bogut and Magloire.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Must be nice for Bucks fans to have this debate. They haven't had a good center since Kareem. An old Moses Malone and Frank Brickowski don't count.



yea im thinking one of the bigs will get traded. u know its not going be bogut though


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Andrew Bogut is a bust Quote me and don't take anything out, he tries to be fancy that's it. Comparing him to 8th Pick Channing fyre's dissapointing, I feel that Milwaukee just killed itself.


----------



## BevDog (Nov 25, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Andrew Bogut is a bust Quote me and don't take anything out, he tries to be fancy that's it. Comparing him to 8th Pick Channing fyre's dissapointing, I feel that Milwaukee just killed itself.



Bogut is no way a bust, he has the skills, size and most importantly the attitude to get far enough, i dont think he will be a superstar, but i think his numbers will eventually get to the stage where it will be seen as a good move selecting him with the number 1.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Andrew Bogut is a bust Quote me and don't take anything out, he tries to be fancy that's it.


You don't do your credibility any favors. He's probably one of the least fancy players going around.


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Must be nice for Bucks fans to have this debate. They haven't had a good center since Kareem. An old Moses Malone and Frank Brickowski don't count.


Sikma was good center


----------

